# Giveaway!



## bigbee99 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7cwqS0JCnI

Explains it all


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2010)

inb4 fake vids


----------



## bigbee99 (May 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> inb4 fake vids



? im not sure what you just said. I made the video if it matters.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

lol, 2x2 speedsolve for a prize? easily faked


----------



## Feryll (May 18, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> lol, 2x2 speedsolve for a prize? easily faked



Yeah, this will soooo happen.


Maybe instead, you should weight your customers based on how much they have spent on your store, and then decide based on that. Ex: Bob bought $10 worth of cubes. Tom bought $5 worth of cubes. Bob has a 2/3 chance to win.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 18, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> lol, 2x2 speedsolve for a prize? easily faked



meh, its for another 2x2...thought of a fix.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 18, 2010)

fixed, I gave them a scramble.


----------



## Feryll (May 18, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> fixed, I gave them a scramble.



They can still practice the scramble. Then it's not even a solve anymore.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 18, 2010)

I have the sudden urge to make my first subscription.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 18, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I have the sudden urge to make my first subscription.


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 fake vids
> ...



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=inb4
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Inb4


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey, can you post the 2x2 scramble here? My computer is jacking up YouTube right now.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 3, 2010)

R F L' B U2 D' R' F2


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 9, 2010)

when is the deadline?


----------



## Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok so like yeah, this is over now. How will we hear about the winners? Will you make a video? Will you PM?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 16, 2010)

Its actually over in 13 min actually. Im having ALOT of trouble uploading my video! Someone please help me. Im uploading to Blogger and Its been uploading for an hour!


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah I will make the video, and cuberkid, i got your email, so it's all good now


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 16, 2010)

So wait, you saw the vid?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 16, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> So wait, you saw the vid?



I didn't watch it yet, but I got it


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 16, 2010)

Uhm, I would make sure it works...


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 1, 2010)

The video for results of category 1 and 2 are up!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 5, 2010)

What about 3-6?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 5, 2010)

3 is up


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

Is 4-6 on the way? It really only takes a few words to let us know who won =/


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 5, 2010)

Category 4 is uploaded now


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

*Ahem* *cough cough*
Not to rush you or anything (I'm sure having a store takes alot of time out of the day) but umm, we are kind of anxiously waiting for 5-6. Just dropping a little not here.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I know, I am uploading category 5 today


----------

